# Was zur Hölle? wtf?

## amne

 *rblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also HTH müsste eigentlich genauso bekannt sein wie ROFL oder ROTFL oder IMHO oder RTFM oder... 
> 
> Hope This Helps
> ...

 

Ansonsten hilft hier auch ein:

```
emerge wtf

wtf hth
```

[OT] rumpost *duck*

edit:

abgespalten von: Emerge schlägt immer fehl

----------

## rblock

Hey amne,

dass ist stark! Das kannte ich noch nicht! Habe ich sofort installiert!  :Surprised: 

Testende Grüße

----------

## rblock

Hallo amne,

ich habe es während der letzten Mail installiert, aber es funktioniert nicht!  :Sad: 

In /usr/portage/games-misc/ ist ein Link auf /usr/bin/wtf. Aber dort gibt es kein wtf?

Kannst Du mir sagen, was da nun wieder los ist?

Ich meine, falls ich nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen bin, bedeutet "wtf" nichts anderes als "What The Fuck", oder?  :Wink:   Nun muss ich sagen, wtf soll es sein, dass unter /usr/portage/games-misc/ nur ein Verzeichnis wtf existiert, und keine ausführbare Datei. Aber es gibt einen unnützen Link nach /usr/bin/wtf!

Also ich frage mich jetzt wirklich, was bei dem Tool sinnvoll sein soll! Es läuft einfach nicht! Ich habe nun viel Zeit damit  verschwendet, das Teil zum Laufen zu beommen... Aber es klappt nicht!

Fehlersuchende Grüße

Sinnvoller wäre ein Link "ln -s /usr/games/bin/wtf /usr/bin", oder?

Sinnlose Grüße

----------

## amne

Seltsam, bei mir beinhaltet wtf folgendes:

```
qpkg -l wtf

games-misc/wtf-20021005 *

CONTENTS:

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/wtf

/usr/share

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man6

/usr/share/man/man6/wtf.6.gz

/usr/share/misc

/usr/share/misc/acronyms

```

/usr/games/bin/wtf gibt es bei mir keines und in /usr/portage/games-misc/ befinden sich bei mir die entsprechenden Ebuilds.

----------

## rblock

Hallo amne,

bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
/home/reiner # qpkg -l wtf

games-misc/wtf-20021005 *

CONTENTS:

/usr

/usr/games

/usr/games/bin

/usr/games/bin/wtf

/usr/share

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man6

/usr/share/man/man6/wtf.6.gz

/usr/share/games

/usr/share/games/wtf

/usr/share/games/wtf/acronyms
```

Woran liegt das?

Nachdenkliche Grüße

----------

## primat

Bist Du in der Gruppe games? HTH

----------

## rblock

 *primat wrote:*   

> Bist Du in der Gruppe games? HTH

 

Ja, bin ich.  :Smile: 

Hat IMHO auch nichts damit zu tun, dass das Programm im "falschen" Verzeichnis gelandet ist, oder.  :Wink: 

Verregnete Grüße

----------

## primat

Bei mir siehts aber aus wie bei Dir 

```
qpkg -l wtf

games-misc/wtf-20021005 *

CONTENTS:

/usr

/usr/games

/usr/games/bin

/usr/games/bin/wtf

/usr/share

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man6

/usr/share/man/man6/wtf.6.gz

/usr/share/games

/usr/share/games/wtf

/usr/share/games/wtf/acronyms

```

und es funktioniert!

Gruss

----------

## Earthwings

Hehe, ihr habt wohl noch nichts von der Portage Verschwörung gehört...  :Twisted Evil: 

Naja im Ernst, die Unterschiede erklärt das Changelog

 *Changelog wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   09 Nov 2003; Michael Sterrett <mr_bones_@gentoo.org> wtf-20021005.ebuild:
> 
>   use games eclass; sed in unpack; more error checking/messages
> ...

 

----------

## sarahb523

He danke amne. hab wtf gerade mal gemerged. Nun weiß ich endlich was imho heißt  :Smile: 

----------

## rblock

HA!

amne, Du kannst den Thread dicht machen. Ich hatte gerade neu gebootet und aus mir nicht erklärlichen Gründen geht es jetzt.  :Laughing: 

@sahrab523: Nun siehst Du wieder normal aus.  :Wink: 

Glückliche Grüße

----------

## sarahb523

passend zu wtf hab ich gleich mal nen kdialog sscript gemacht. Dann muß man noch nich mal nen consölchen aufmachen. Als icon für den Desktop (und anderswo) is das icon von "ktip" nich übel

```

#!/bin/bash

# kwtf

TMP=/tmp/

DIALOG=kdialog

WTF=/usr/games/bin/wtf

if $DIALOG --inputbox "What's the f*** is" > $TMP.BUFFER; then

  ACRO=`cat  $TMP.BUFFER`

  if ! $WTF "$ACRO" > $TMP.BUFFER; then

    $DIALOG --error "$ACRO not found in database."

  else

    MEANING=`cat  $TMP.BUFFER`

    $DIALOG --msgbox "$MEANING"

  fi

fi

```

(hab es gerade nochmal optimiert  :Wink:  )

----------

## Earthwings

Hier ne weitere Optimierung  :Smile: 

```

#!/bin/bash

# kwtf

which ()

{

        (alias; declare -f) | /usr/bin/which --tty-only --read-alias --read-functions --show-tilde --show-dot $@

}

export -f which

DIALOG="$(which kdialog)" || exit 1

WTF="$(which wtf)" || exit 1

if [ -z "$1" ]

then

        QUESTION="$(${DIALOG} --inputbox "What the fsck is ...?")"

else

        QUESTION="$@"

fi

${DIALOG} --msgbox "$(${WTF} ${QUESTION} 2>&1)"

```

Und testen mit "kwtf imho smartass"

----------

## rblock

Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, was man mit so ein paar Zeilen Code alles hinzaubern kann, nicht wahr?  :Surprised: 

Zufriedene Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

heyo,

bin auch sehr zufrieden  :Smile: 

icon mit ktip....

ich weiß auch endlich, was imho heißt!!

thx

----------

## sarahb523

```

!/bin/bash

# kwtf

which ()

{

         (alias; declare -f) | /usr/bin/which --tty-only --read-alias --read-functions --show-t$

}

export -f which

DIALOG="$(which kdialog)" || exit 1

WTF="$(which wtf)" || exit 1

if [ -z "$1" ]

then

         QUESTION="$(${DIALOG} --inputbox "What the fsck is ...?")"

else

         QUESTION="$@"

fi

if [ -n "${QUESTION}" ]

then

        ${DIALOG} --msgbox "$(${WTF} ${QUESTION} 2>&1)"

fi

```

So jetzt geht auch der Abbrechen Button.

----------

